# Ein paar Doofe Fragen zu Siemens LOGO



## NeoCortex (22 November 2021)

Buh! 
Hier ist der Idiot mit viel zu vielen Fragen und viel zu wenig Ahnung. Ich will mal ein paar kleine Fragen stellen, die alle mit meiner hübschen, neuen LOGO! 8 zusammen hängen. Alle sind aus meiner Sicht zu klein für eigene Themen, aber wenn ihr anders darüber denkt, dann sagt mir bescheid damit ich dafür ein neues Thema mit der Frage starten kann. 

1. *Speicherkarten*
Ich weiß, dass Meine Logo einen micro SD slot hat. Ich hab im siemens Forum gelesen, dass die Logo anscheinend keine "SD hc" oder "sd xc" benutzen kann. 
Also ist meine Frage, wie ich an eine Karte komme die mit der Logo funktioniert und wo man sowas findet. 

2. *S7-Verbindung*
Ich weiß, dass es möglich ist, finde aber keine richtige, sinnvolle Anleitung um zu verstehen, was ich machen muss. 
Mein Plan war einige energiemessgeräte und eine Heizung von der Logo lesen und der S7 zur Verfügung zu stellen. Ein link zu einer geschriebenen Anleitung wäre wahrscheinlich schon genug. 

3. *Automatisches Auslesen der Logs*
Ich weiß, dass die Logo eine großartige Log Funktion besitzt. Ich find die super, aber ich würde potentiell gern die Logs regelmäßig herunterladen und in die Logos auf meinem Syslog-Server einpflegen. Hat da jemand schon mal was zum runterladen von logs ohne soft comfort gebaut, oder muss ich das selbst machen? 

Das wären erstmal alle. Ich hoffe die sind nicht zu dumm


----------



## GUNSAMS (22 November 2021)

Zu 1.)
Ich habe schon SD HC und auch SD XC Karten bei der Logo eingesetzt, hat funktioniert. Einzige Einschränkung: maximale Speicherkapazität von 32 GB. Hat die Speicherkarte eine höhere Kapazität, muss eine 32 GB große FAT32 Partition eingerichtet werden.

Zu 2.)
Da gibt es auch nirgendwo eine sinnvolle Anleitung.

Zu 3.)
Das Data Log kann nur mit Logo Soft Comfort ausgelesen werden. Ob sich jemand da selbst etwas programmieren kann, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 November 2021)

Zu Punkt 2, hier ist eine Seite mit vielen guten Erklärungen:
Leichter Einstieg in LOGO! und SIMATIC S7-1200

speziell:
LOGO! - S7-Verbindung mit LOGO! Client und S7-1200/1500 Server


----------



## NeoCortex (25 November 2021)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Zu 1.)
> Ich habe schon SD HC und auch SD XC Karten bei der Logo eingesetzt, hat funktioniert. Einzige Einschränkung: maximale Speicherkapazität von 32 GB. Hat die Speicherkarte eine höhere Kapazität, muss eine 32 GB große FAT32 Partition eingerichtet werden.


Dann ist ja gut. Ich glaub da hab ich mich vom Handbuch verwirren lassen. 


GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Zu 2.)
> Da gibt es auch nirgendwo eine sinnvolle Anleitung.


Cool, dass automatosierungstechnik auch nicht besser dokumentiert ist, als Software... 



GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Zu 3.)
> Das Data Log kann nur mit Logo Soft Comfort ausgelesen werden. Ob sich jemand da selbst etwas programmieren kann, kann ich nicht sagen.


Das läuft zumindest bei Logo7 und Logo8 über das Netzwerk und deshalb kann man ja schauen, ob man das Protokoll entwirren kann. Die Frage ist nur, ob Siemens mich verklagt, wenn ich sowas baue und open-source mache. Ansonsten würde ich Siemens so lange nerven wollen, bis die Logo in eine Datenbank loggen kann.


----------



## NeoCortex (25 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 2, hier ist eine Seite mit vielen guten Erklärungen:
> Leichter Einstieg in LOGO! und SIMATIC S7-1200
> 
> speziell:
> LOGO! - S7-Verbindung mit LOGO! Client und S7-1200/1500 Server


Ich schau mir beides mal an.


----------



## chains (25 November 2021)

NeoCortex schrieb:


> Buh!
> Hier ist der Idiot mit viel zu vielen Fragen und viel zu wenig Ahnung. Ich will mal ein paar kleine Fragen stellen, die alle mit meiner hübschen, neuen LOGO! 8 zusammen hängen. Alle sind aus meiner Sicht zu klein für eigene Themen, aber wenn ihr anders darüber denkt, dann sagt mir bescheid damit ich dafür ein neues Thema mit der Frage starten kann.
> 
> 1. *Speicherkarten*
> ...


zu 1. ist alles gesagt.
zu 2.
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, willst du die Heizungen und Messgeräte über Eingänge einlesen und auswerten und dann die gewonnen Daten einer S7 über eine S7-Verbindung zur Verfügung stellen.

Grundsätzlich ganz einfach, die Logo legt alle ihre Daten in einen DB1 ab, wenn du diese als Netzwerkeingang/Ausgang belegst.
In welchen bereichen genau, hängt etwas von der verwendeten Logo ab. Im Endeffekt kannst du die Daten Großzügig über Put/get auslesen (S7-Seite) und schauen wo diese dann landen.

zu 3. kenne ich auch keine Lösung.


----------



## GUNSAMS (25 November 2021)

chains schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ganz einfach, die Logo legt alle ihre Daten in einen DB1 ab, wenn du diese als Netzwerkeingang/Ausgang belegst.
> In welchen bereichen genau, hängt etwas von der verwendeten Logo ab. Im Endeffekt kannst du die Daten Großzügig über Put/get auslesen (S7-Seite) und schauen wo diese dann landen.


Das ist umständlich. LOGO! als Client, S7-1200 als Server, dann wird das gesamte PUT_/GET-Gedöns nicht gebraucht.


----------



## NeoCortex (25 November 2021)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Das ist umständlich. LOGO! als Client, S7-1200 als Server, dann wird das gesamte PUT_/GET-Gedöns nicht gebraucht.


Wie meinst du das? Modbus tcp, opc ua, oder was ganz anderes?


----------



## GUNSAMS (25 November 2021)

Hast du die FAQ aus  dem Link nicht gelesen?
LOGO! - S7-Verbindung mit LOGO! Client und S7-1200/1500 Server


----------



## NeoCortex (25 November 2021)

Noch nicht, ich hatte heute was anderes zu tun. Ich kann es aber jetzt gleich erstmal lesen


----------

